# Rotiform LSR Problem



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Just got a brand new set of these wheels and found a problem. The opening for the wheel bolt isn’t big enough to fit the factory wheel bolts, let alone the bolt with socket on top. All four are like this, so I don’t think it’s a defect, unless the entire lot had a defect. Anyone else experience this problem and have a remedy?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

Biff Tannen said:


> Just got a brand new set of these wheels and found a problem. The opening for the wheel bolt isn’t big enough to fit the factory wheel bolts, let alone the bolt with socket on top. All four are like this, so I don’t think it’s a defect, unless the entire lot had a defect. Anyone else experience this problem and have a remedy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look like sweet wheels, nice!!!

This is very common on high end wheels like this. You’ll need an aftermarket lug set and a slim wall socket. Your local (reputable) tire shop will be able to help you or look on a site like Carid.com. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

DOCorrado said:


> You’ll need an aftermarket lug set and a slim wall socket.


Are you sure that they don't just take "tuner" style bolts?


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

dennisgli said:


> Are you sure that they don't just take "tuner" style bolts?


If that’s the case, then great, but I’m skeptical. I measured the opening and it’s 20.83mm. I haven’t found any tuner bolts that have a 20mm diameter at the widest point, which is what I’ll need to make these work. I also have 20mm spacers on the rear, so I’ll need extended bolts for the rear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

Biff Tannen said:


> If that’s the case, then great, but I’m skeptical. I measured the opening and it’s 20.83mm. I haven’t found any tuner bolts that have a 20mm diameter at the widest point, which is what I’ll need to make these work. I also have 20mm spacers on the rear, so I’ll need extended bolts for the rear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’s right, they are tuned style, that’s what I meant but I would use the spline style tuner bolts vs the hex style in the pic. the hex ones are going to have thicker walls as you mentioned and they strip too easily...leaving you really screwed if you strip them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Talking with a guy that has a set of these in 5x112, he said he was able to use factory bolts on his MKVI, with no issues. Any idea why 5x100, which is what I have, wouldn’t be the same as 5x112?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

Biff Tannen said:


> Talking with a guy that has a set of these in 5x112, he said he was able to use factory bolts on his MKVI, with no issues. Any idea why 5x100, which is what I have, wouldn’t be the same as 5x112?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s hard to say...I used to sell these and other high end wheels and Rotoforms they don’t do large runs of stuff like this so they’re almost custom built wheels for each customer...they could have made a small design change like that to clean up the look, standardize production, maybe the other guy’s wheel has a cap that covers the lugs and your’s doesn’t...stuff like that. Really hard to say


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for the insights. The 5x112 has a cap too, just like mine. Looks like I’ll be making a call to Rotiform on Monday to see if they know where to get tuner bolts that will fit these bad boys, or I’ll be making a return. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

Biff Tannen said:


> Thanks for the insights. The 5x112 has a cap too, just like mine. Looks like I’ll be making a call to Rotiform on Monday to see if they know where to get tuner bolts that will fit these bad boys, or I’ll be making a return.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are tons of places selling these online, I’m just not sure about finding a bolt long enough to work with your 20mm spacers. 

I’d look into something like this:
https://www.drivenproducts.com/prod...t-for-aftermarket-wheels-m14x1-25b-27mm-shank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Think I may have found some that will work. 


https://otisincla.com/product-categ...olts/20mm-diameter-tuner-bolts/m14x1-5-tuner/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

Biff Tannen said:


> Think I may have found some that will work.
> 
> 
> https://otisincla.com/product-categ...olts/20mm-diameter-tuner-bolts/m14x1-5-tuner/
> ...


Sweet! Good luck man!! Nice wheels. 
Send pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Got everything sorted and wheels on the car. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

Biff Tannen said:


> Got everything sorted and wheels on the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick! I like the stance, doesn’t get much cleaner than that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks! I wanted something more motorsports feel for the R. My Jetta is more my “scene” car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

